
Free localization of your product by a pro localization team? - Artjaazz
Greetings, devs!
Our localization team wants to localize (translate) an awesome game into several languages (up to 15 languages!) and do this for FREE &#x2F; pro bono.<p>We are an indie team of professional translators, each one of us has at least a couple years of translating professionally. So this is a chance to get a pro quality localization for your game for free.
We are a young team and so we need to spread the word bout us - that&#x27;s why we&#x27;re doing this.<p>Note: Certain limitations as to our generosity and capacity do apply - see here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;jKlKA0<p>Here&#x27;s our website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;indielocalization.com<p>Chat&#x2F;email from the website!
======
Artjaazz
Not only your awesome game but web app or chatbot as well

